# Send flower gift in Kazakhstan



## gustavowoltmann (May 4, 2021)

Hello friends, My mother is coming back after three years from foreign. I am very glade and I want welcome my mom with large rose bouquets. So please send me details of this type of flower service that could be provide fresh roses.


----------



## qenya (May 4, 2021)

Hi Gustavo! Personally my favourite place to buy flowers is the Pretty Petal Flower Shop on Route 104 in Hoenn (it's just south of Rustboro City - across the river and down the path on your right). I don't know if they sell roses specifically, but there's certainly a range of tropical flowers and bonsai that your mom might appreciate! You do need five gym badges in order to shop there though, which could be a problem if you're not much of a trainer.

Another good option is the Pick a Peck of Colors Flower Shop in Floaroma Town, Sinnoh, which ought to be re-opening later this year. In the past you could trade berries there for a wide variety of flowers at very reasonable rates, and I don't expect it to have changed very much since the last time I visited. Shipping is also supposed to be available "worldwide", although based on previous experiences I wouldn't count on that including Kazakhstan.

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 4, 2021)

And never forget Rondo Floral, Galar's No #1 place for flowers, for all your flower needs!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 4, 2021)

Now im confused


----------

